# 2003 Honda rincon for plowing



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I originally wanted either a brute force or grizzly but my friend just put me in touch with a guy selling a 2003 Honda rincon. The quad is in showroom condition with only 680 miles on it. It includes a 50" moose plow, winch, brand new aftermarket wheels and tires and bumpers. Ok, so I know the rincon doesn't have a low range but will it be capable of plowing snow or should I continue to look for another machine. Also, what is something like this worth in the condition mentioned above?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

It will due fine.

Its not the Tank that the Honda foreman's are. but with a 50" blade you'll be OK

off the hip Show room 03 Rincon I'd say 4k to 5k in there what brand of Tires? size of the tires as well
type of Rims on it? Winch included? how big of winch?

the ? can swing the price 1-2K all on its own.

is this mainly a winter plowing machine or will it also be a summer ride the trails around as well?

Rincon Great Trail quad and the indepent supension is super nice from what I have read.

if all your looking for is a winter Plow Quad the Rincon would not be first or 2nd choice.
but if your gonna due 50 work 50 play you'll be OK with it.

if its more 70 work and 30 Play I'd look for a Foreman or Rubicon in the Honda Line.

just my thoughts

Sublime out


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I ended up buying a 2010 bruteforce 750 instead. It came with a 54" warn pro vantage plow and a warden winch for $5500. I thought it was a pretty fair price since it only had 31 hours on it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck with the BF from what I have read they are a great machine.

sublime out


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehog;1612323 said:


> Thanks for your input. I ended up buying a 2010 bruteforce 750 instead. It came with a 54" warn pro vantage plow and a warden winch for $5500. I thought it was a pretty fair price since it only had 31 hours on it.


What...................................no pics?!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Just for the record my rincon has been pushing lake effect since it was new, usually deep deep lake effect, no problems what so ever,

And she took a 3 1st place wins in a AMA sanctioned utility terrain race, there's way too many faster quads out there to chase the series, the rider won that race not the atv.


----------

